# Stock with FlowerHorn



## JakeSmith (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey guys,
Can I stock together with FlowerHorn cichlid
Arowana or Longnose Gar?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

What size is the tank first?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Here is a link to his other post Tank setup ??


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Then gars and arowana( not sure how to spell it) would not fit in that size tank.


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

Cichlidman14 said:


> Then gars and arowana( not sure how to spell it) would not fit in that size tank.


+1, I have seen 2-3 foot arowana before in my friend's tank.


----------



## JakeSmith (Oct 26, 2013)

I got 200G tank without water, I asked for this tank.
at the 80G ill put only one special FlowerHorn but at the 200G, can I stock with female FlowerHorn, Arowana or longnose gar? (I know that I have to change tank after like 1 years or less because the fish size)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the 200G and what bigger tank will you get after one year?

What size are the initial sizes of the fish you plan to stock?


----------

